# The Abbey \ Beaufort Arms Hotel - Tintern - Wales - July 2016



## jhluxton (Jul 28, 2016)

I recently spent a few days holiday in Tintern, Wales. The attractive River Wye side village is well known for its Cistercian Abbey Ruins, but just across the road from the famous Abbey is the Beaufort Arms Hotel which became known as The Abbey Hotel in 2002. 

A little bit of background: 

Originally known as the Beaufort Arms Hotel and The Abbey Hotel since 2002, parts of the building are believed to date back to 1206 when it was inside the original precinct wall of the Abbey (owned by the Duke of Beaufort before Crown ownership from 1901).

The earliest trade directory in which it was listed as a hotel was 1835, when it was known as the Beaufort Arms Hotel. The landlord at that time was for many years recorded as being the key holder and official guide to the Abbey. 

In 2002 the hotel was completely refurbished and renamed the Abbey Hotel. The hotel appears to retain at least one early structure of probable medieval date, the northernmost of the two linear east-west aligned ranges depicted on the First Edition OS map of 1881. (Source: Coflein: The National Monuments Record of Wales)

During the late “naughties” The Abbey Hotel had a troubled history before being sold by administrators in 2009. It then continued to trade until around 2012 when the current owner closed the premises and applied for planning permission to change the use of the site to residential use.

Planning permission appears to have been granted in 2014 despite opposition by over 300 petitioners to the change of use. However, as of mid-2016 development work has yet to begin.

Full gallery with captions: The Abbey Hotel / Beaufort Arms Hotel - Tintern - JHLPHOTOGRAPHY


----------

